# Eudora loses AddBook



## No Wonder User (Apr 21, 2007)

Knowledge Level: Expert but stumped
Problem: Software
Computer Type: Apple
Model: PowerMac 9500/132
RAM: 65+
RAM Enhancer: Virtual Memory
OS Version: MacOS 8.1

Description:
(1) Where, please, does Eudora save its Address Book data? Somewhere, I hope, that will enable me to back up its (very important) contents...

(2) Why has Eudora (both Light 3.1.3 and Pro 3.1.1) lost my extensive Address Book, after working fine for many months? 

(3) Why is it now refusing to save new Address Book changes?

(4) What can I do?

Without warning or obvious reason, my Eudora Light has suddenly lost the contents of its address book and has begun to refuse to save new entries. 

The error message, in a window bearing the Eudora envelope icon: "Couldn't save the document <CR> ?????+1 <CR> 28539 <CR> fileutil:1475". Whatever that means. The number in the ????? field seems to vary; the rest is consistent.

I get the error whenever I invoke Save (cmd-S) with the Address Book screen active, and anything I've entered in the session is gone.

Here's what I've done, thus far to no avail:

--Rebuilt the desktop

--Zapped the PRAM

--Restored earlier versions of Eudora-identifiable  files

--Vetted disk with Disk First Aid and TechTool Pro

--Deleted and reinstalled Light 3.1.3

--Purchased and installed Pro 3.1.1

--Trashed Finder prefs

I'm running MacOS8.1 on a Power Mac 9500/132 with 80MB.

Send Attachments?


----------



## sirstaunch (Apr 21, 2007)

From memory, any Eudora information such as address and things are saved in the Documents Folder, you should see a Folder in there called Eudora settings etc. 

But I should say if they are there, Eudora should be reading that information when it launches

I hope you can resolve it, nothing worse then loseing contacts


----------



## fryke (Apr 21, 2007)

Maybe the address book file is locked? If you find it in the Documents folder (or somewhere else, don't remember where Eudora saves that stuff...) get info on it.


----------

